# cheap turbo trainer - any good?



## DLB (21 Nov 2007)

I've just spotted this TT on wiggle for £64. Any idea if it's any good? I thought TTs were are least 100 notes and so this looks too good to be true.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?Cat=cycle&ProdID=5360012878&N=CycleOps Mag Trainer


----------



## DLB (21 Nov 2007)

actually this looks beter and is still quite cheap.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?Cat=cycle&ProdID=5360013703&n=CycleOps Mag Plus Trainer

any opinions??


----------



## gbb (21 Nov 2007)

Not the one youre looking for DLB, but i have the Magneto....the one with progressive resistance.
You want to spin, just ride steady. You want to work...it'll make you work...just pedal harder, and bugger you WILL work...simplicity itself.

Quiet, well made...i've been very happy with it.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2007)

Well its better than mine - I have an early Trax Turbo - i.e. the type you have to use in the garage as they are noisy..... still hate the buggers and prefer to be on the road, despite the weather.

Yep good value, and change to spare to get good MP3 player !


----------



## Slim (22 Nov 2007)

Check out EBay.

I have an ex demo Magneto sitting under my desk waiting to be taken home. £60 including P+P.

There were quite a few TranzX trainers going cheap but have no idea if they are any good. There are almost always quite a few TACX and Cycleops on the go as well. 

Try a search on "pick up only" trainers. This usually keeps the price down by limiting the potential bidders as well as saving postage.

Good luck


----------



## DLB (22 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the replies. At the moment i'm leaning towards getting a tacx sirius for around £100 on wiggle or chainreactioncycles. there's also a local one on ebay i may bid on. looks a pretty good machine.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Nov 2007)

hate the things, so the (admittedly cheap) one i've got is now just used to hold the bike up while i clean/service it. just keep riding through the winter. i came a lot higher up the classification than a lot of winter turboers in an early season sportive, who would no doubt have toasted me come july.


----------



## Steve Austin (25 Nov 2007)

I bought a cheapish Elite model form Halfords in their post xmas sale. think i got it for 50 quid, which is a bargain imo


----------



## DLB (25 Nov 2007)

i ordered a tacx turbo from chainreaction cycles on Friday and paid an extra £5 for next day delivery as the weekend had a bad weather forcast. Unfortunately it didn't arrive! i hope CRC can sort it out and i'm hoping for my extra £5 back.


----------

